# hydro installer



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

just to let everyone in the northeast know i am back at it again getting my hands dirty doing the installs and frame reinforcing. i am located in the Bronx NY. i am working out of my garage in my backyard till i get back on my feet and i find a shop for a reasonable price but in NYC that is very hard to do. anyone needing any work done pm me and i will pm you back my phone #. 

Yo Manny are you ready??


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

here are some pics of some of the work i have done in the past.

anyone i did worrk for please help me out and post your pics.
i will also do repairs on any hydro setup or air ride so lmk.

this is a 67 impala 


















this is a shot of a cadillac 4 pump 8 batteries


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

here are shots of a 64 elcamino that Manny, Fino, and I did its Finos car took out bags built a bridge in the rear and installed 2 pumps


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

this is my regal hopping


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=346730

this is a build thread that Manny and did


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

my 68 rag build up.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=398420


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

here is my most recent repair job

this is how it came in









this is the repair i did


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

you bet im ready! hit us up!

heres my setup paul and i did a few years ago


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

my 50 me and paul did! lots of work


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i will even juice your lowrider trike if u cant afford a car


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Paul, you do nice work for sure. :thumbsup: Good luck with your new shop. :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

you have any pics of xframes that you wraped?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Sep 25 2008, 11:07 AM~11696250
> *you have any pics of xframes that you wraped?
> *



i ve installed setups on a few impalas but i never did a full wrap just minor reinforcing sorry no pics


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

another setup done by paul
1950 panel truck


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

another done by paul


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: good luck homie


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Glad to See ya back in the Game Homie..... Good Luck with it , this time around.... shake the Leaches offfffff


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 25 2008, 08:09 AM~11694825
> *Paul, you do nice work for sure. :thumbsup:  Good luck with your new shop. :biggrin:
> *




thanks Jeff no shop yet but i have a nice garage :biggrin:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Sep 25 2008, 06:58 PM~11700867
> *Glad to See ya back in the Game Homie..... Good Luck with it , this time around.... shake the Leaches offfffff
> *




thanks bro. how is it in ari freakin zona? do you have any parts left in NY? lmk


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

GOOD SHIT MAN I ALWAYS LIKED YOUR WORK, THERE'S ALOT OF TALENT IN THE SOLOW FAM


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solowpaul_@Sep 26 2008, 05:57 AM~11704313
> *thanks Jeff no shop yet but i have a nice garage  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA...Well, it's better than my garage. 


Have you ever done a chain bridge? :0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Sep 26 2008, 09:29 AM~11704961
> *GOOD SHIT MAN I ALWAYS LIKED YOUR WORK, THERE'S ALOT OF TALENT IN THE SOLOW FAM
> *


Don't forget to return the man's tires. He'll need those when the snow comes back. :biggrin: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 26 2008, 08:19 AM~11705240
> *HAHA...Well, it's better than my garage.
> Have you ever done a chain bridge?  :0
> *



yeah i have done a few chain bridges. do you have the c channel already the rear.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solowpaul_@Sep 26 2008, 11:54 AM~11706061
> *yeah i have done a few chain bridges. do you have the c channel already the rear.
> *


Not yet. I just have a torn spring perch!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 26 2008, 10:00 AM~11706121
> *Not yet.  I just have a torn spring perch!
> *



so you dont need a chain bridge, thats for standing 3 wheel with 3 pumps u just need a c channel bridge across the rear.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solowpaul_@Sep 26 2008, 01:49 PM~11707016
> *so you dont need a chain bridge, thats for standing 3 wheel with 3 pumps u just need a c channel bridge across the rear.
> *


Yeah, I guess you're right.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

hey bro good luck ,keep up the good work ! :biggrin: 
ttt for paul


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Hey this dude may not have wrapped an X frame, but hes done one Hella Sweet Full wrap on a G-Body!  

Yo paul.... nothing left in NY, but got quite a bit still in AZ, been selling it off in the classifieds...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=418407&st=80

getting up updated list together, will give sweet deal to liquidate it all


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

shit looks clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

Growing up in various places in New York, from Lower Manhattan up to Ossining, I know the prices for shop space in the Bronx is crazy high. Is the Yonkers area any cheaper or alittle further up the line, like from Yonkers to Tarrytown? -Since it's just up the Deegan. Still have my whole family in New York and a growing-up- friend of mine has a "Demolition" business in Vertplanks, just 7 or 8 miles north of Ossining. He tells me of the costs of property up there lately and the developers buying up and developing the property on the Hudson, all the shit that was blue-collar neighborhoods and even the old Fisher Body GM plant in Tarrytown, now all the yuppie-assholes w/ money who commute into the city each day buy those places and wreck the old neighborhoods. It just ups the prices of everything.
Anyway, good luck with the venture. "Jimmy C"


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Sep 27 2008, 06:12 AM~11713305
> *Growing up in various places in New York, from Lower Manhattan up to Ossining, I know the prices for shop space in the Bronx is crazy high.  Is the Yonkers area any cheaper or alittle further up the line, like from Yonkers to Tarrytown?  -Since it's just up the Deegan.  Still have my whole family in New York and a growing-up- friend of mine has a "Demolition" business in Vertplanks, just 7 or 8 miles north of Ossining.  He tells me of the costs of property up there lately and the developers buying up and developing the property on the Hudson, all the shit that was blue-collar neighborhoods and even the old Fisher Body GM plant in Tarrytown, now all the yuppie-assholes w/ money who commute into the city each day buy those places and wreck the old neighborhoods.  It just ups the prices of everything.
> Anyway, good luck with the venture.                    "Jimmy C"
> *



not really westchester county is not cheap either. at one point i had a shop in New Rochelle i could fit 3 cars with work space and i was paying 1500 a month plus water and utilities. the problem i have is i work a full time job and get paid pretty well so doing hydro work full time is not a option at this time cause i will be giving up way to much and getting nothing in return. i do the hydro and frame work cause i love doing it and i can always use extra cash


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

when is the kid due paul?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 27 2008, 10:53 AM~11714318
> *when is the kid due paul?
> *




march 31st. :angel: :thumbsup: 
4 days after my birthday :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

congrats bro. :thumbsup: 

i read what your doing in off topic. i did the same thing when my little boy was in the oven........ hard but for sure the right choice


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 27 2008, 02:19 PM~11715242
> *congrats bro.  :thumbsup:
> 
> i read what your doing in off topic. i did the same thing when my little boy was in the oven........ hard but for sure the right choice
> *



thanks. i have been dreaming of what its like to be a father since i was a kid. thats cause i never had a father to set a example for me.

believe it or not the weed wasnt to bad. just had some real wicked fuckin dreams.

the hardest thing i ever had to do in my life was quitting cigarettes. i am surprised i still have friends and a wife cause i was very hard to deal with the first 4-6 weeks


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i am not limited to only hydro work i will go anything needed to make your old classic looking new again. these pics are of my personal car's engine compartment
this is what it looked like when i brought it home the first time









this is what it looks like after i did some work to it. this is the same block and heads just some chrome addies


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

hers a shot of the first setup i did in my 68 vert. i will be doing a complete makeover on the setup over the winter using some gel batteries hardlines and i will let Manny do his thing with the fiberglassing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by solowpaul_@Sep 27 2008, 05:03 PM~11715472
> *i am not limited to only hydro work i will  go anything needed to make your old classic looking new again. these pics are of my personal car's engine compartment
> this is what it looked like when i brought it home the first time
> 
> ...


wow. nice job homie


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 27 2008, 04:13 PM~11715770
> *wow. nice job homie
> *




thanks


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

im ready for what ever is coming our way homie,, i warned wifey about a couple days a week working double shifts! :biggrin: just cant do it everyday, but she see's the passion in my eyes, especially when she watched me design that shit i showed you for the logo!
before! 216 straight six!









after! 350 corvette 89 engine!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

sandblasted








reinforced








chrome cover








brake lines


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i only use BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS. if you dont want a B.M.H you must supply your own parts


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt for new york....... :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

woooord!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 2 2008, 09:45 AM~11759136
> *:biggrin:
> *



Jeff do you want me to do the c channel bridge in your rear? lmk whats up


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

bump


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

ttt


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

To The Top Kneegaz!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Sep 25 2008, 08:12 PM~11700362
> *another setup done by paul
> 1950 panel truck
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hey paul, can you tell me where you got that filter for that air cleaner assy.? i have a similar one, but the element is too tall!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

ebay my friend!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

this car paul showed me the ropes of hydraulic installs!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

:biggrin: and heres what we do in pauls garage when it gets bored!



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

:biggrin: 
we be some clowns!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

joking around the garage!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 10 2008, 05:07 PM~11833934
> *hey paul, can you tell me where you got that filter for that air cleaner assy.? i have a similar one, but the element is too tall!
> 
> 
> ...




I GOT IT ON EBAY


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

ttt


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Oct 10 2008, 08:33 PM~11834076
> *:biggrin: and heres what we do in pauls garage when it gets bored!
> 
> 
> ...


looks like some shit we would do,.....must be NY thing :roflmao: :roflmao: ok now back to work! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by solowpaul_@Oct 11 2008, 08:58 AM~11836932
> *I GOT IT ON EBAY
> *



werd? thx


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 12 2008, 06:40 PM~11844477
> *looks like some shit we would do,.....must be NY thing  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ok now back to work! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


lol! must be a ny thing! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

whats up bro anything new going on? :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

not really


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Did some work like this once wearing shorts .Exact same thing..Ended up with a scorching flash burn on the inside of my legs.. didnt feel it till like 2 days after ..Then I was trying to figure out how the hell I got a sun burn on my legs in feb..LOL


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 15 2008, 04:56 PM~11873305
> *whats up bro anything new going on? :biggrin:
> *



i should have a cutlass coming in tonight. setup in this car is real nice but i think 2 much for the guy . keeps overlocking the front and blowing seals in the dumps :uh: we will see tonight


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 15 2008, 09:34 PM~11876670
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i thnik i def. left the garage a little redder than i went in :biggrin:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i took in a 86 cutlass over the weekend. the car needed a new front hose the dump seals needed to be replaced and he was complaining about smelling gas.

the setup install was very clean and done by another guy who does great work 3 pumps 10 batteries and of coure like many other lowriders in NY NO FRAME REINFORCMENTS


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

this is what the trunck looked like when he brought it in. i wanted to cut a big square out and make a removable patch panel in case in the future he ran into other gas line problems gave him a price for the work and i was told he didnt have the money to pay so it was left like that. :uh: 









this may have been why there was a hole in the gas line


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

damn bro dont you hate them cheap bastards,as long as the car is running and hitting switches they care less about cosmetics.........so what are you gonna do just replace the hose?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

yeah i replaced the line, the dump seals and clamped a rubber hose over the hole in gas line got paid and sent him on his way. what else can i do.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

good work big Paul!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 29 2008, 03:43 PM~12008324
> *good work big Paul!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



thanks Dave hows things up north :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by solowpaul_@Nov 3 2008, 06:30 PM~12049960
> *thanks Dave hows things up north :biggrin:
> *


working on cars and getting ready for next summer bro...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solowpaul_@Oct 19 2008, 08:03 PM~11911407
> *yeah i replaced the line, the dump seals and clamped a rubber hose over the hole in gas line got paid and sent him on his way. what else can i do.
> *


 :yessad: I KNOW HOW IT IS....BROKE BISHES


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

oh shit rolled the next project into the garage :biggrin:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

took it all apart ready to send it out to the sand blaster on monday


















i am going to attept to lay the candy paint on it myself gonna be h.o.k. candy purple to match my car


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Nov 22 2008, 07:29 PM~12231143
> *took it all apart ready to send it out to the sand blaster on monday
> 
> 
> ...


pretty cool Paul... I'm building my son a lowrider bike for Christmas... I'll post some pix up when its done, I'm a paint it to match the 64 impala.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Oct 19 2008, 08:31 AM~11908272
> *this is what the trunck looked like when he brought it in. i wanted to cut a big square out and make a removable patch panel in case in the future he ran into other gas line problems gave him a price for the work and i was told he didnt have the money to pay so it was left like that.  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



who did that install, Danny?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Nov 22 2008, 04:42 PM~12231209
> *who did that install, Danny?
> *



whos Danny?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Nov 22 2008, 04:36 PM~12231184
> *pretty cool Paul... I'm building my son a lowrider bike for Christmas... I'll post some pix up when its done, I'm a paint it to match the 64 impala.
> *



thats great start them young Dirty :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Nov 22 2008, 07:27 PM~12231136
> *oh shit rolled the next project into the garage :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 keep us updated


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Sep 25 2008, 06:12 PM~11700362
> *another setup done by paul
> 1950 panel truck
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

sorry to thread jack homie.. but i know your close to me....

anyone in your area need used stuff?

The pump-rack motorizes out of the trunk


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

whats up with the street charger how many volts is it for?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

wut was all that stuff in? pics of batt rack assy.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

It was in a front wheel drive cadi eldo


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Nov 24 2008, 02:22 PM~12243273
> *It was in a front wheel drive cadi eldo
> *



ouch.


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

I finished my sons lowrider bike...
















:biggrin:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Nov 30 2008, 04:47 PM~12296013
> *I finished my sons lowrider bike...
> 
> 
> ...



good job Dirty that shit is cool


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

that bike is shear genious. i hope i get to see it in person.


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 30 2008, 11:45 PM~12298041
> *that bike is shear genious. i hope i get to see it in person.
> *


cool bro thanks... I just wired it up & tested it but one of the cylinders is leaking from the hyme joint thats welded to the top of it, just got off the phone with prohopper they're gonna send me another one.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

did some work the past couple of days on my own car redoing the trunk with some panels hardlines and gel batteries


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Dec 16 2008, 05:50 PM~12448871
> *lookin good
> *



thanks put some more time in today will post pics soon


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

OOOOH HOW CUTE ,LOOK AT THE LITTLE BABY SUBS :biggrin: ....YOU KNOW IF YOU BLOCK THE TRUNK OFF WITH WOOD YOU AINT GONNA HERE THEM IN THE CABIN TO WELL...UNLESS YOU RUN A FREE AIR SUB AND MAKE SURE THE BAFFLE BOARDS ARE SEALED AIR TITE AND LEAVE THE INSIDE OF THE 1/4s OPEN AND THE BASS WILL PASS THREW AND BUMP A LITTLE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 20 2008, 10:59 PM~12485637
> *OOOOH HOW CUTE ,LOOK AT THE LITTLE BABY SUBS :biggrin: ....YOU KNOW IF YOU BLOCK THE TRUNK OFF WITH WOOD YOU AINT GONNA HERE THEM IN THE CABIN TO WELL...UNLESS YOU RUN A FREE AIR SUB AND MAKE SURE THE BAFFLE BOARDS ARE SEALED AIR TITE AND LEAVE THE INSIDE OF THE 1/4s OPEN AND THE BASS WILL PASS THREW AND BUMP A LITTLE
> *


:uh: do you ever shut up? :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 21 2008, 12:01 AM~12486014
> *:uh: do you ever shut up?  :0
> *


suck a dick


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 20 2008, 07:59 PM~12485637
> *OOOOH HOW CUTE ,LOOK AT THE LITTLE BABY SUBS :biggrin: ....YOU KNOW IF YOU BLOCK THE TRUNK OFF WITH WOOD YOU AINT GONNA HERE THEM IN THE CABIN TO WELL...UNLESS YOU RUN A FREE AIR SUB AND MAKE SURE THE BAFFLE BOARDS ARE SEALED AIR TITE AND LEAVE THE INSIDE OF THE 1/4s OPEN AND THE BASS WILL PASS THREW AND BUMP A LITTLE
> *



behind the wood panels those subs are actually in boxes of their own. i know i wont realyy hear them i put them in there for looks more than anything. i think i am past the boomin system phase and i just need a little something and i think they will be just enough :biggrin:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 20 2008, 09:01 PM~12486014
> *:uh: do you ever shut up?  :0
> *



wow those are fighting words


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 20 2008, 09:18 PM~12486156
> *suck a dick
> *



so are those


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Dec 21 2008, 10:15 AM~12488679
> *wow those are fighting words
> *


that ****** dont want none


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 21 2008, 09:38 AM~12488734
> *that ****** dont want none
> *
































J/K


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

any more pics ???? what are you wrapping those panels with ???


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 21 2008, 10:38 AM~12488734
> *that ****** dont want none
> *


i think i do!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Dec 21 2008, 10:44 AM~12488754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Dec 21 2008, 10:14 AM~12488675
> *behind the wood panels those subs are actually in boxes of their own. i know i wont realyy hear them i put them in there for looks more than anything. i think i am past the boomin system phase and i just need a little something and i think they will be just enough :biggrin:
> *


i wasnt hating just trying to help :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Dec 21 2008, 11:58 AM~12488986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 21 2008, 09:44 AM~12489190
> *i wasnt hating just trying to help  :biggrin:
> *



i didnt think you were hatin if i thought you were i would have let you know :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

allllllll you kid!


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Dec 22 2008, 08:35 PM~12502059
> *allllllll you kid!
> 
> 
> ...



looks a little off :dunno: might be too light.


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Dec 22 2008, 09:35 PM~12502059
> *allllllll you kid!
> 
> 
> ...


are those 14's if so were you get those tires?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i think these look way better on the car


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Dec 23 2008, 06:09 PM~12509676
> *i think these look way better on the car
> 
> 
> ...



I agree .... 






Any more trunk pics ???


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

had to bring this one back to the top here is the trunk of my 68


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

almost done with my setup but put it on hold my wife just had the baby girl Isabella Marie. and took on a job for some extra cash.

here is a 73 caprice a fellow member of Solow Car Club. i started this job when i had the shop on main st. in new rochelle. i layed the racks in but then moved out of the shop. Beto then went to my friend Carlos from Hydro Toys to finish it up.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

now here are the problems. the front lowers aarms werent reinforced and now the spring has poked through the bottom. the plan is to remove the lowers and wrap them and change the ball joints in the front.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

congrats on the baby homie, and you think that caprice has enough batteries :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

the problem in the rear is the pinion angle. when the rear locks up the driveshaft rubs. also the uppers trailing arms were never extended and the bushings on the rear are ripping out and the rear end shifted. 


























the planto fix the problem is. i am going to remove the upper and lowers and put in some adjustables.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 5 2009, 02:28 PM~13489457
> *congrats on the baby homie, and you think that caprice has enough batteries :biggrin:  uffin:
> *



thanks. been checkin your thread you doing a nice job also. :biggrin:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

ordered the bushings got them in today and wht do you know the wrong ones looks like another 3 days b4 the right ones come in


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

HEY PAUL LONG TIME NO HEAR FROM...
HOW IS THE BABY DOING???/
HOPE THAT ALL IS WELL BY THE WAY IM HAVING A BOY DUE LATE AUGUST


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Apr 11 2009, 06:52 PM~13549018
> *HEY PAUL LONG TIME NO HEAR FROM...
> HOW IS THE BABY DOING???/
> HOPE THAT ALL IS WELL BY THE WAY IM HAVING A BOY DUE LATE AUGUST
> *



congrats brother. best thing to ever happen to me was my little girl :biggrin:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

well after ordering the right bushings and recieving the wrong ones three times finally put them in and put in new Black Magic adjustable uppers and some new cylinders the problems are solved and this one is done onto the next.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

did a few jobs since the last one posted but didnt take pics. took ALOT of time off to spend with my wife and daughter. i turned away a couple of jobs but now i am starting to take in more work.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

heres a 78 lincoln that someone bought from conneticut. it has a very basic old school fenner stone setup. the motor was burnt out and had a few leaks that i took care of.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Apr 29 2010, 08:23 PM~17344665
> *heres a 78 lincoln that someone bought from conneticut. it has a very basic old school fenner stone setup. the motor was burnt out and had a few leaks that i took care of.
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno: wish i knew the guy, not many riders in CT i dont know...


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 29 2010, 06:04 PM~17345016
> *:dunno: wish i knew the guy, not many riders in CT i dont know...
> *



the owner is from the bronx the car os originally from ct.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Apr 29 2010, 09:15 PM~17345135
> *the owner is from the bronx the car os originally from ct.
> *


ah... how long has he owned it?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

did a quick job today on a nice and clean 62 impala had to fix his solenoid block


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

heres manny 50 deluxe back at my house for some welding. this is a complete new front end with rack and pinion and disc brakes


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Manny did all the prep work over in his garage and then had it flatbeded to my garage for the final welding and mock up assembly

here is Manny doing some pose for the camera










and i shot of my back welding i didnt even know the shot was being taken thanks Manny now i see im getting a bald spot


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

heres a pic of my welder












heres the front end mocked up everything fits time to tear it back down and paint everything


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

hhahahahha thats funny i knew u would get a kick out of it when u pulled it up! thanks for welding my shit bro! mad love son!


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@May 1 2010, 08:39 PM~17361326
> *did a quick job today on a nice and clean 62 impala had to fix his solenoid block
> 
> 
> ...


that 62 is pretty nice, he just needs to invest in some splatter spray paint for the lower trunk & he can leave that trunk open all day!


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Apr 19 2009, 09:48 PM~13624697
> *well after ordering the right bushings and recieving the wrong ones three times finally put them in and put in new Black Magic adjustable uppers and some new cylinders the problems are solved and this one is done onto the next.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

VERY NICE WORK,MAN!! :biggrin:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@May 11 2010, 05:57 PM~17458490
> *that 62 is pretty nice, he just needs to invest in some splatter spray paint for the lower trunk & he can leave that trunk open all day!
> *



it is clean. BUT like most guys around here the car lacks the detail.... that setup was done a long time agp also


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@May 11 2010, 08:15 PM~17460196
> *VERY NICE WORK,MAN!! :biggrin:
> *



thanks


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by redline_@May 11 2010, 06:01 PM~17458525
> *:uh:
> *



whats up with that?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

ttt . pulled in a 83 monte carlo for a trunk makeover pics will be up soon


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

heres a 83 monte that came by for a new design in the setup and a total rewire started the teardown today and found the rack broken in 2 places and tears in the frame.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

when i cut the racks out i found that the 2x2 box tubing has cracked the frame in a few different spots


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i am gonna have to go to the side of the frame cause the top is now to weak to hold up the battery racks


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

here are pics of the cracks i found in the racks. also the last installer welded the pump rack to close to the sheetmetal which caused thesheet metal to crack


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

teardown is complete will spend the next few days patching the frame holes and cutting in new racks so stay tuned


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

heres a shot of Manny (daoriginator64) clownin around as usual


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Mar 22 2011, 08:15 PM~20154175
> *heres a shot of Manny (daoriginator64) clownin around as usual
> 
> 
> ...


lololol all day !


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

TTT for the east coast homie !!!


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Mar 22 2011, 09:08 PM~20154118
> *when i cut the racks out i found that the 2x2 box tubing has cracked the frame in a few different spots
> 
> 
> ...



Now I see what your talking about Paul! Anything else u see beside that one seam that tore apart a lil??


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONE_AND_ONLY_@Mar 23 2011, 03:24 PM~20162489
> *Now I see what your talking about Paul! Anything else u see beside that one  seam that tore apart a lil??
> *



na i reall didnt see any other frame issues but i really havent gotten that far yet. i will patch those cracks the best i can. i will come off the side of the frame for the new rack support because the top part is really weak now. no worries bro nothing i can t handle


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

solenoid rack


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

painted the batterys black


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY (Oct 1, 2007)

TTT !


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

all racks are mounted now onto cleaning up the pumps


----------



## bori64 (Feb 28, 2011)

i knew it was a matter of time b4 u got back in it, but i got nothing but good things to say about paul, he did the setup on my 64 like 7 years ago and it still works never had a real problem wit the setup, paul was always there to help me out when i was lost wit it, i trust him wit my car anytime, and thats for me is alot i rather trust someone wit my girl and not my car. pauls been a great friend to me since day one i always got his back no matter wut. yo manny were u at?!?!?!


ANGEL 64IMPALA,. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

im right here son!!!!! i aint goin no where, me and paul gets down, we do it for the love of this lowriding thang. its our lifestyle.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bori64_@Mar 28 2011, 05:19 PM~20203689
> *i knew it was a matter of time b4 u got back in it, but i got nothing but good things to say about paul, he did the setup on my 64 like 7 years ago and it still works never had a real problem wit the setup, paul was always there to help me out when i was lost wit it, i trust him wit my car anytime, and thats for me is alot i rather trust someone wit my girl and not my car.  pauls been a great friend to me since day one i always got his back no matter wut.  yo manny were u at?!?!?!
> ANGEL 64IMPALA,. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks for those good words Angel. you know i love gettin my hands dirty building dem lowriders. already got the next one lined up. Manny and i are gonna be baggin a bomb next


----------



## bori64 (Feb 28, 2011)

LET ME KNO I WOULD LOVE TO COME OVER AND GIVE A HAND, U KNOW IM IN IT FOR LOVE OF LOWRIDING, LIKE U SAID THERE R 2 KINDS OF LOWRIDERS THOSE THAT BUILD THEM AND THOSE THAT BUY THEM AND WE ALL KNOW THERES ALOT OF THEM... LET ME KNOW . 

YOOOOOO MANNY WAAASSSSS AHHHHHHHHH


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bori64_@Mar 28 2011, 06:16 PM~20204131
> *LET ME KNO I WOULD LOVE TO COME OVER AND GIVE A HAND, U KNOW IM IN IT FOR LOVE OF LOWRIDING, LIKE U SAID THERE R 2 KINDS OF LOWRIDERS THOSE THAT BUILD THEM AND THOSE THAT BUY THEM AND WE ALL KNOW THERES ALOT OF THEM... LET ME KNOW .
> 
> YOOOOOO MANNY WAAASSSSS AHHHHHHHHH
> *



you are welcome in my shop (garage) anytime. i am not in there that much. usually between 5 and 7 at night and saturday afternoons. just call me to make sure im in there and come on by


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Mar 28 2011, 06:51 PM~20204549
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




whats up Rudy hows things in PA


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i made most of the battey cables today. waiting on some parts before i can mount the pumps.


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Mar 29 2011, 06:54 AM~20207751
> *whats up Rudy hows things in PA
> *


chilling paul... good 2 c you da you back ..   OGNYHOMIE !!! IS BACK.. :biggrin:


----------



## bori64 (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks paul ill give u a call later on yo thats rons monte?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

re plumbedthe pumps today
before










after addin a piston accumulator


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bori64_@Mar 31 2011, 05:47 PM~20230335
> *thanks paul ill give u a call later on yo thats rons monte?
> *



yeah thats Rons car


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

had to triple check and make sure there were no clearance issues

angled?









or straight?


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

I think straight looks better, in my humble opinion. Nice work by the way bro!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Mar 31 2011, 06:21 PM~20230595
> *I think straight looks better, in my humble opinion. Nice work by the way bro!
> *


thank you and i agree with you. i would like to move the outside oumps back 2 inches


----------



## bori64 (Feb 28, 2011)

NICE WORK LIKE ALWAYS.


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Mar 31 2011, 10:12 PM~20230524
> *had to triple check and make sure there were no clearance issues
> 
> angled?
> ...


I Wana thank you Paul for taking care of my hydro setup. Givin' me advice on the right way do install Hydros. Im glad I decided to re-do the setup. The pictures really do justice on how bad the damage was. But I kno it's taken care of now. The new setup looks good. Just keep the pumps straight and I will hard line them later. I wish I was there to give you a hand man. The front dump should be comin sometime next week. then after the set up is in then I'll powder coat everything. I also want to get new chrome tanks. And I'll get those blocks with the side ports & center pressure ports & the fittings too. 
Did the amp fit underneath the pumps?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> I Wana thank you Paul for taking care of my hydro setup. Givin' me advice on the right way do install Hydros. Im glad I decided to re-do the setup. The pictures really do justice on how bad the damage was. But I kno it's taken care of now. The new setup looks good. Just keep the pumps straight and I will hard line them later. I wish I was there to give you a hand man. The front dump should be comin sometime next week. then after the set up is in then I'll powder coat everything. I also want to get new chrome tanks. And I'll get those blocks with the side ports & center pressure ports & the fittings too.
> Did the amp fit underneath the pumps?
> [/quot
> 
> ...


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bori64_@Mar 31 2011, 06:45 PM~20230782
> *NICE WORK LIKE ALWAYS.
> *



thanks Angel


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

hes the pics of the final mock up eveything fits and there are no clearance issues. next i will break down all the fittings wrap them all in some fresh teflon and then bolt them back in.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

manny always playin


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

double post :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

> > I Wana thank you Paul for taking care of my hydro setup. Givin' me advice on the right way do install Hydros. Im glad I decided to re-do the setup. The pictures really do justice on how bad the damage was. But I kno it's taken care of now. The new setup looks good. Just keep the pumps straight and I will hard line them later. I wish I was there to give you a hand man. The front dump should be comin sometime next week. then after the set up is in then I'll powder coat everything. I also want to get new chrome tanks. And I'll get those blocks with the side ports & center pressure ports & the fittings too.
> > Did the amp fit underneath the pumps?
> > [/quot
> > i am always happy to help out a fellow lowrider. it also helps to get paid for it :biggrin: . i am glad that you like the way the setup is comin out. i have a few other ideas i will try out in the next few days . i havent checked to see if the amps fits but i am almost positive it will.
> ...


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Apr 2 2011, 06:42 PM~20244326
> *PAUL,,  SEND U A MSG.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



yeah i sent one back to you


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Apr 2 2011, 09:57 PM~20244419
> *yeah  i sent one back  to you
> *


never got anything .. but is all good ..thanx


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Apr 3 2011, 02:32 PM~20249057
> *never got  anything .. but is all good ..thanx
> *



just sent another one..


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONE_AND_ONLY_@Mar 31 2011, 10:20 PM~20231041
> *I Wana thank you Paul for taking care of my hydro setup. Givin' me advice on the right way do install Hydros. Im glad I decided to re-do the setup. The pictures really do justice on how bad the damage was. But I kno it's taken care of now. The new setup looks good. Just keep the pumps straight and I will hard line them later. I wish I was there to give you a hand man. The front dump should be comin sometime next week. then after the set up is in then I'll powder coat everything. I also want to get new chrome tanks. And I'll get those blocks with the side ports & center pressure ports & the fittings too.
> Did the amp fit underneath the pumps?
> *



Looks good, clean... finally got accumulators.... a must have in the NY!


----------



## BYRDIE (May 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Apr 2 2011, 03:56 PM~20243618
> *hes the pics of the final mock up eveything fits and there are no clearance issues. next i will break down all the fittings wrap them all in some fresh teflon and then bolt them back in.
> 
> 
> ...



LIKE THEM ACCUMALATORS, WHERE OU GET THOSE FROM.


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Mar 31 2011, 09:10 PM~20230504
> *re plumbedthe pumps today
> before
> 
> ...



I told him those brass fittings got to goooo.... I'm surprised he never split one of those in half 3 wheeling!!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BYRDIE_@Apr 3 2011, 04:19 PM~20249514
> *LIKE THEM ACCUMALATORS, WHERE OU GET THOSE FROM.
> *



they are sold by black magic


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Apr 3 2011, 05:53 PM~20249973
> *I told him those brass fittings got to goooo.... I'm surprised he never split one of those in half 3 wheeling!!
> *



they didnt split cause the steel fitting threaed into them. if the didnt im sure they would have split from the pressure. but all the brass fittings gone all steel now


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i am 95 percent done gotta run a couple of hoses than i can spin the motors here are pics of todays work


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

here a shot of the accumulators and shut offs in case he dont want to use them


----------



## bori64 (Feb 28, 2011)

:thumbsup: :fool2: :biggrin:


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Apr 4 2011, 10:12 PM~20258895
> *i am 95 percent done gotta run a couple of hoses than i can spin the motors here are pics of todays work
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: that looks great Paul! Can't wait to get everything powdercoated! Then its goin to be lookin real nice!! Expect my dump this week.   
Is my amp in the same spot?? Is it still hooked up?


----------



## china (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Apr 4 2011, 06:12 PM~20258895
> *i am 95 percent done gotta run a couple of hoses than i can spin the motors here are pics of todays work
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks good


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONE_AND_ONLY_@Apr 5 2011, 08:16 AM~20263654
> *:0  :0  :0  :wow:  that looks great Paul! Can't wait to get everything powdercoated! Then its goin to be lookin real nice!! Expect my dump this week.
> Is my amp in the same spot?? Is it still hooked up?
> 
> *



the small amp that was on the side?? no its not hooked up. thats something you will have to do when u get back.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by china_@Apr 5 2011, 09:00 AM~20263965
> *:thumbsup: looks good
> *



thanks


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Sep 24 2008, 05:14 PM~11689704
> *here are some pics of some of the work i have done in the past.
> 
> anyone i did worrk for please help me out and post your pics.
> ...


Hey bro, what size of tubing did u use here in the rack?


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Apr 4 2011, 06:12 PM~20258895
> *i am 95 percent done gotta run a couple of hoses than i can spin the motors here are pics of todays work
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Apr 5 2011, 05:20 PM~20267463
> *Hey bro, what size of tubing did u use here in the rack?
> *


the racks were made from 2x 2 x1/4 angle iron and the pump rack was 2x2 box tubing


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

before









after


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

before









after


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Apr 5 2011, 06:07 PM~20267892
> *the racks were made from 2x 2 x1/4 angle iron and the pump rack was 2x2 box tubing
> *


 :0 i just fucked up  but thanks for the info!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Apr 5 2011, 07:52 PM~20269011
> *:0 i just fucked up  but thanks for the info!
> *



why do you say that? ive used all different sizes steeel


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Apr 6 2011, 03:44 AM~20271841
> *why do you say that? ive used all different sizes steeel
> *


I used 1in square tubing. 48 volts 2 pump 4 dump. Nothing crazy just FBSS


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Apr 6 2011, 04:42 AM~20271922
> *I used 1in square tubing. 48 volts 2 pump 4 dump. Nothing crazy just FBSS
> *



I use that size att the time. i actually would have used it on this setup but i had the other tubing in the garage


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Apr 6 2011, 10:52 AM~20273823
> *I use that size att the time. i actually would have used it on this setup but i had the other tubing in the garage
> *


  Thanks bro!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Apr 6 2011, 06:54 PM~20277152
> * Thanks bro!
> *



anytime


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

ok the car is finished. heres the final shot of the trunk


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

heres the car layed out. if it was my car i would have the rear laying ALOT lower. but he has some issues in the rear of the car that need to be fixed before that can happen


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

locked up


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

stayed tuned up next we will be baggin a bomb


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Sep 24 2008, 05:53 PM~11690068
> *my 68 rag build up.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=398420
> *


FUCK YEA,its Great to see REAL 68 built up like it should on Juice


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Apr 10 2011, 02:00 PM~20303384
> *heres the car layed out. if it was my car i would have the rear laying ALOT lower. but he has some issues in the rear of the car that need to be fixed before that can happen
> 
> 
> ...


Yo Paul I already talked with Martin about fixing my bridge. I'm going to take care of that when i come back! Since he's going to be to busy, he's lettin me use his shop to work on it.


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Apr 10 2011, 01:58 PM~20303375
> *ok the car is finished. heres the final shot of the trunk
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good paul!! I still have a few more things to add to it, but with time and more money that will happen. I might be sending you the re-enforcement kit before my adex. I think it's more important to do that first. Then when I come back I'm doin my rear bridge over and re-inforcing my frame on the front end( sides, spring pockets, etc). Then it's off to the paint booth


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONE_AND_ONLY_@Apr 11 2011, 10:14 AM~20310700
> *Yo Paul I already talked with Martin about fixing my bridge. I'm going to take care of that when i come back! Since he's going to be to busy, he's lettin me use his shop to work on it.
> *



sounds good see in a couple weeks


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

? I need to know where do I cut my frame at in the trunk for the battery rack for a 2 pump 6 bat setup already got my way how I want the trunk to look (its on paper first :biggrin: ) bout to buy some of the steel this weekend if u could give me some sizes of steel (WANT TO SEE IF IT MATCHES MINE) it would b greatly appreciated and its for an 82 caddy coupe Thanks NYC


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Apr 10 2011, 10:08 PM~20307872
> *FUCK YEA,its Great to see REAL 68 built up like it should on Juice
> *



thanks its been a slow build on that 68 and still going


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by buzzy wuzzy_@Apr 13 2011, 05:17 PM~20331739
> *? I need to know where do I cut my frame at in the trunk for the battery rack for a 2 pump 6 bat setup already got my way how I want the trunk to look (its on paper first :biggrin: ) bout to buy some of the steel this weekend if u could give me some sizes of steel (WANT TO SEE IF IT MATCHES MINE) it would b greatly appreciated and its for an 82 caddy coupe Thanks NYC
> *



there is no set spot to drillthrough the trunkto mount the racks. i usually lay the battery racks in the trunk then figure out where to drill the holes from there. i use all different size tubing. ive used 1x1 box 1x2 box and 2x2 box. for your setup id probably use 1x2x1/4 box tubing


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

next install came in today this will be a very simple air ride setup using the stock leafs and front setup.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

rolled out my 68 vert frame for some final sanding and cleanup before we start laying the chasis paint tommorrow


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

put some time in on the bomb today we made the compressor and tank racks


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

manny clownin as usual


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

we sprayed the frame with chasis black paint. now i will start to assemble it. i am also gonna bring in a pinstripper to do some work on the frame


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking good Paul! Keep it up! Couple more weeks nd I'll be back in NY. what else do you had lined up after the bomb? Are you going to swap the frame on the drop?


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

Keep up the good work man! Oh yeah, you guys better start wearin' safety glasses! I've been to the Dr. to get shit pulled out of my eyes twice last year-no fun brother!lol


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONE_AND_ONLY_@Apr 25 2011, 09:10 AM~20414602
> *Looking good Paul! Keep it up! Couple more weeks nd I'll be back in NY. what else do you had lined up after the bomb? Are you going to swap the frame on the drop?
> *


think im goin wait till the summers over to do the swap. dont want to sit on the sidelines this year i wanna get out and hit the streets. got big plans for the frame and dont wanna rush t


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Apr 25 2011, 04:30 PM~20417283
> *Keep up the good work man! Oh yeah, you guys better start wearin' safety glasses! I've been to the Dr. to get shit pulled out of my eyes twice last year-no fun brother!lol
> *



i know how that goes had then pull metal outmy eye a few years back. we now wear face shields any time we grind or cut Manny just wont take pics with it on cause it makes him look even uglier than he already is.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

put in time on the frame starting to asseble it to get it rollin


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## bori64 (Feb 28, 2011)

NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Wew, lookin good ova there


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

View My Video


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

some pics of the front we had to cut alot of the front crossmember to allow clearance for the air bag


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

now that we cut the cross member we had to add some reinforcing so the crossmember wont collaps


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

finished the front mounts and bags today had the car movin up and down.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

we had to cut and reweld the front bag brackets a little off set for clearance issues but it worked out perfect


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

the car does not sit very low like i would want it to but thats because of the stock wheels. it has about 5 inches of movement in the front and rear but overall i am NOT a fan of air bags i would have much rather put in hydros


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

this one is pretty much done it was alot more fabrication work then we had first thought but we did it with no issues. Manny (daoriginator64) did most of the work on this one cause it is his fathers car. gonna take a week or so for myself to put some much needed time into my own car. may be takin on a impala frame wrap next but not 100 percent sure


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

been a while since i bumped this thread up. just to stay up to date i went out and bought myself a 49 fleetline that i ambuilding from the ground up. i also sold the rag impala and the frame to to Novan (kaos283 )from montreal. heres the link to my build thread on the 49.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/316000-1949-fleetline-2dr-16.html


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

Good Luck on the build homie !
:thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

So you got the 49:biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

:wave::wave::wave::wave::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

sup fellas


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

tailpans in thanks to Manny for the help


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Manny gettin dirty


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

MADD work! Nice!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Wickeddragon68 said:


> MADD work! Nice!


thanks


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

heres some frame patch work i did today on my 49 frame


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

been i while since i posted up in here

mustang 2 front end for the 49 bomb


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

crossmember


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

upper spring perches


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

complete


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

rotted body mounts


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

bought some on ebay cut and welded in


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

350 dropped in


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

had to cut the frame for the steering shaft


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

boxed and welded in


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

steering shaft in and working


----------



## Boone (Oct 29, 2012)

You do some really good work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Boone said:


> You do some really good work homie :thumbsup:


thank you


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

had a 64 impala roll into the garage today to fix a crack in the frame


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

squeezed the frame back together with a cclamp


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

cut a piece of flatstock and welded it over the repaired frame


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

started reinforcing the crossmember


----------



## bori64 (Feb 28, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------

